
Apple Patenst Possible Future MacBook Enclosure with 'Living Hinge' - bryanrasmussen
https://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2020/01/apple-wins-patent-for-a-possible-future-macbook-enclosure-that-uses-a-futuristic-living-hinge.html
======
devy
Typo in the title: "Patents" not "Patenst".

